# So how much does you bike weigh?



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

My bike ways a whopping 40lbs by bathroom scale set up singlespeed with some monster wheels and borderline DH meats on it. I have no problem with that. How much do your guys' bikes weigh?


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

26 lb. hard tail. (after a few downgrades from stock). It's a 2002 Giant XTC2. I like a light bike, because I'm lazy but still like to climb well. I also like the acceleration after I have to slow down for something. It just seems easier to get my momentum back and drop into "relaxed pedaling" mode.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Is it a DJ specific bike or a do all FR/DH/DJ/Trails/Park bike?

Here we go again with the "40lbs is heavy vs. no it's not" controversy.. I am on the side that thinks 40 lbs is heavy for a DJ specific bike.

My Mob weighs 28lbs with the kenda tires. With the Schwalbes it is 27.25 lbs:


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

i run a rigid singlespeed and its around 28-29 lbs which is close to my xc, i could take at least 2 lbs more off with lighter wheels and a lighter rigid


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

I have no idea and thats the way I like it. 


The "perfect weight" is when you stop caring.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i don't weigh my bikes. i don't care how heavy(or light) they are...

never have, never will...


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm not anal about it, but I like to know what they weigh...
bmx = 27lbs
STP w/rigid fork = 29lbs
Session 77 = 41lbs


----------



## ll 3nZo ll (Feb 15, 2007)

My 08' ToP weighs 32.9 lbs. I could probably be sub 30 if I change the tires handle bar/stem, and brakes. I'm in no rush I really don't care about weight.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

26er is around 13 kg... It feels lighter though. My soon coming bmx is 28 pounds.


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

I don't really care about the weight, but 'feel' It's gotta feel tight, not flexy.
My Cowan DS is 34lbs11oz. 
deity, race/face, atomlab, SS, DJ1


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

31.8lbs, and would not want it any lighter.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

27 as a singlespeed. I wouldn't mind dropping more weight, and it wouldn't be difficult. It's so easy to toss it around and point it wherever.

It's still sub 30 with gears.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

stp, singlespeed - 29.5 
24" rigid - 28

I'm fairly happy. Bike weight is semi important after performance.


----------



## Plats (Jun 18, 2008)

My '08 P2 (aluminum framed) weighs 35lbs, its a bit sluggish when riding up hill, but I am getting used to it. Not really a deal breaker at 35lbs, though, but I just wonder if my bunny-hops would be higher with a lighter bike.


----------



## pointnine (Jul 13, 2008)

I ride an 07 Rocky Mountain Flow DJ - king 20mm, dt swiss 240 ss, fox 36, profiles with ti spindle, 26" mtx.... its 28lbs


----------



## e1eveN (Feb 13, 2008)

My '09 STP1 (Large) weighs 35lbs completely stock.


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

21 pounds according to the lbs bikescale...

MOB, tuned Fox f-series, DT, Mavic XC317/719's, Thomson, Protapers, lotsa XTR, DMR v12mag, bb7 140mm


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

31 pounds, burly build with gears and front brakes. couldn't be happier. loosing weight ranks a 0 on my priority scale. 

anything 30ish is good to go for a dj bike. lightweight is entirely overrated for the application. 

if you can't toss around a 30ish pounds bike, you should be digging more!!


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

21 lbs is too light IMO for DJ/park - unless you weigh 90 lbs.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

21 is insanely light for a 26"! Sounds fun. I think a lot of the pro bmxers are running 22-23 lb bikes for street/park.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

my BMX is 20.24, The BLACK MARKET i sold was about 24lb.

btw, bikes cant get too light, has anyone else here bunnyhoped 360 UP a 3 stair? i cant say me neither,sorry.


----------



## ncossey (Aug 26, 2008)

Why would you want to weigh your bike, I mean does it really matter that much. The only difference between a 29 pound bike and a 40 pound bike is how much skill it takes to ride it. If you cant handle your bike like it is, life some weights and drink some protein. If all you do is worry about making your bike lighter, and never spend time on learning how to maneuver your hunk of steel ( or aluminum if you roll like that) your bike is always going to feel heavy.


----------



## guyt (Dec 28, 2020)

I like this thread, weight matters.

36.1 pounds, Norco Bigfoot 3, 27x4.5 45NRTH Dillinger 5 studded.


----------



## Scrambler XL (Mar 18, 2021)

2006 Schwinn Panther ss = 20lbs on the dot. All stock at the moment.


----------



## Scrambler XL (Mar 18, 2021)

Forgot this


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't have much to add to this grave-dug thread other than to say I am still riding Hand/of/Midas's Black Market, with a new fork, bars, brakes, and tires and I have no idea how much it weighs now, but I have become curious. I think I have about 80 pounds on him and the bike feels like it could handle me falling off a roof and not care too much. That said, I don't think it will ever have the need to deal with that type of fall.

@guyt my other big bike is a Surly Wednesday. With its winter studs it was close to 40 pounds. When the DJ was down for a bit it handled pump track duties as well as trail rides (before the studs went on for the winter) and fun was still had.


----------

